# bugZ in emerge ?

## Bash[DevNull]

```
devnull root # emerge -s app-admin/analog

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : app-admin/analog ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

 

devnull root # emerge -p app-admin/analog

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libgd-2.0.15-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-4.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/analog-5.32 
```

Вот почему так происходит, кто расскажет?

----------

## @lexb

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> devnull root # emerge -s app-admin/analog
> 
> ...

 

по чему не находит? при поиске пакета не нужно указывать его категорию...

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *@lexb wrote:*   

>  *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> devnull root # emerge -s app-admin/analog
> 
> ...

 

хм, ну наверное....  :Smile: 

и все же странно Ж :Wink: 

----------

